
What if all viruses disappeared? - adrian_mrd
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200617-what-if-all-viruses-disappeared
======
mPReDiToR
This article reads like modern TV is shown.

Repeating parts over and over, then telling you what's coming up, what just
happened, and padding out content to try and fix it into the consumer's mind
despite their attention span being... Ooh! Ponies.

I don't enjoy being disparaging, this just gets my goat because it's happening
more often across more media.

